
Windows Console's colors are getting their first overhaul in more than 20 years - happy-go-lucky
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/08/02/updating-the-windows-console-colors/
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14915123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14915123)
.

------
japaget
I plan to use this same color scheme in PuTTY. My terminal windows should be
much easier to read!

